
How Industrial-Scale Tar Production Powered the Viking Age - curtis
https://gizmodo.com/how-industrial-scale-tar-production-powered-the-viking-1830022086
======
timonoko
"There were two kinds of Tar Pits: Mounds with ducts and underground funnel-
shapes with container in bottom":
[https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tervahauta](https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tervahauta)

But then again the Uppland area was populated with Finnish people pre 1000AD.

Swedish scientist make these amazing discoveries frequently. One was rune-
scroll with "magical language of unknown origin". When read phonetically at
some convention, some random visitor from Finland recognized the language.

